# For Sale: Dominion Elliot Minor Universal/ Combination



## wills-mill (23 May 2010)

This machine has been tucked away in a friends inherited workshop for quite a few years and comes with quite a few attachments and is fitted to a rather natty wheeled stand and storage cabinet. Friend is eccentric sculptor rather than joiner and needs the space...

Slot mortice attachment (but no bits), sawblades, planing kit, sanding disc, drive belts included. Trenching/ tenoning head included for the more enquiring or adventurous.... All in good condition and working, kept very dry over time.

Photos to follow, based near Horsham in West Sussex, £400 or nearest offers. 
Happy to deliver in South East for fuel cost.

More machine details here (below advert)
http://www.lathes.co.uk/advertphoto/090414elliotminor/

EDIT: I should point out that the advert in the link is not for my/friend's machine.........


----------



## wills-mill (24 May 2010)

A few photos....

Forgot to add phone number (07899 894294) and to mention that the machine is 240v and runs on a standard 13 amp plug.


----------



## Jamesc (25 May 2010)

I would dearly love to go for this. Its a lovely bit of kit. My father has the Major version. The build quality is second to none.

Unfortunately funds space and too many other projects preclude this one  

James


----------



## eddsc (21 Jun 2013)

I realise this original post is five years old, but has the Elliot Minor been sold?
I'm lucky enough to own one, but mine sits on a rather crude trolley, not the proper base. If it is for sale, would you sell the base separately? Perhaps someone else might like to pay less for just the machine, and put it on a bench?
Oddly, I'm very close to you - at weekends. Warnham. I'm in London during the week.
Thanks - if you see this post after all this time!
Malcolm


----------

